# Red Tiger Oscar - Bottom Lip Bump



## Fish-Hed (Oct 5, 2011)

Everything I read from google, etc. -says that this is harmless. It seems to be growing. *No unusual behavior of any kind.* He is very playful and *ALWAYS* hungry.

Has anyone gone through this? Will this growth eventually fall off? Water chemistry is great. No sign of distress, but I don't know.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Tumors or growths can come or go and sometimes can be harmless(not usually the case for tumors).What do you feed your oscar?How old is he?
Hard to be correct ,but in first pic I see little white spots that are usaully HLLE(hole in the head lateral line erosion) which is very common with oscars and in many studies tied back to carbon use.Do you run carbon all the time in your tank?


----------



## Fish-Hed (Oct 5, 2011)

coralbandit said:


> Tumors or growths can come or go and sometimes can be harmless(not usually the case for tumors).What do you feed your oscar?How old is he?
> Hard to be correct ,but in first pic I see little white spots that are usaully HLLE(hole in the head lateral line erosion) which is very common with oscars and in many studies tied back to carbon use.Do you run carbon all the time in your tank?


I dont know the age. Ive had him for just under 6 months. aprox 8" long.

Hikari staple large pellets
Bio gold medium pellets
crickets, super mealworms, tubifex cubes
cleaned frozen shrimp or krill

No whites spots are currently visable.
I have a canister filter with a carbon bag in the middle slot 24/7.

He is constantly rubbing his lip on the glass. it looks like he is chasing his own reflection (tank lights off). He is also always digging large holes in the gravel.


----------

